# 

## farmi

Mam rozpoczęta budowę domu ( stan zero na razie  :wink: ) ale szukam rozwiązań aby zwiększyć energooszczędność domu. W kwestii izolacji wpadłem na pomysł izolacji pianą natryskową PUR ( na pewno chciałbym ocieplenie dachu ale rozważam też ocieplenie pionowe z uwagi na rozwiązanie ściany trójwarstwowej)  Poszukuje opinii za i przeciw takim rozwiązaniom...

----------


## dabell

Mam płyty PUR Eco-termu w podłodze (l=0,023 chyba  :Smile: ).
Z tego co czytałam na stronach producenta - ocieplenie pionowe w ścianie 3W - jak najbardziej do zrobienia  :Smile: .

----------


## Barbossa

przeciw - prawdopodobnie nie uzyskasz natryskowo równoważnika 40cm wełny, może na pow. płasiej dachu, ale na skosach raczej nie
9 centów to równoważnik 15cm wełny, na ścianę 3W chyba styknie
lambda 0,020-0,023 w zależnosci od gęstości

----------


## suj

Ciekawe. Zajrzałem na stronę producenta: http://www.ecotherm-pl.com. Ma ktoś może informację jak to wyglada cenowo? Buduję u siebie ścianę 3W i takie płyty poliuretanowe były by niezłym rozwiązaniem. Przy doskonałych właściwościach termicznych znośna grubość (nabiera to znaczenia przy ścianie 3 warstwowej). Jakieś pro i con w stosunku do styropianu i wełny?

P.S. Już sobie sam odpowiadam  :cool:  Znalazłem w sieci cenniki tych płyt w jednej z hurtowni. Ecotherm Slimline o grubości 100 mm kosztuje 65,90 PLN netto za metr kwadratowy. Sporo...

----------


## Kender

Też się tym ostatnio interesowałem... warto też zobaczyć tą stronkę - mają kilka ciekawych produktów.

-http://www.recticelinsulation.com/PL/PL/Product/Overview/

----------


## Stexxil

Poliuretan - tak, ale nie natryskowy a w płytach.
Różnica ? Gęstość  :smile: 
W płytach masz ok 40 kg/m3 - dla porównania styropian to ok 15 kg/m3
Natryskowo - pewnie też się waha od kilku do kilkunastu kilogramów.

Prócz importerów (wymienionych wyżej) płyty poliuretanowe w miękkiej okładzinie (bo tak się to nazywa) produkuje także parę firm w Polsce.
Cena wtedy wygląda znacznie korzystniej.
Netto ok 41-42 pln/m2 przy 100 mm grubości (Uc ~0,22 W/m2K)- co zamyka się w ok ~50 pln/m2 brutto.

Jeżeli chodzi o parametry cieplne - możesz liczyć, że 1 cm poliuretanu = 1,6 cm styropianu. Czyli musiałbyś zastosować ok 16 cm styropianu.

Płyty w miękkiej okładzinie wykorzystywane są właśnie tam, gdzie nie chcemy tracić powierzchni (wieżowce- posadzki), w budynkach inwentarskich (odporność na "gazy biologiczne" i szkodniki - myszy nie lubią pianki).

Sam dociepliłem tym sobie dom od zewnątrz, posadzki oraz poddasze.

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## E&K

a jak sie kladzie tynki na takiej plycie poliuretanowej nie ma zadnego problemu? Jak to sie ma cenowo do styropianu i waty? z gory dzieki za odpowiedz

----------


## Stexxil

> a jak sie kladzie tynki na takiej plycie poliuretanowej nie ma zadnego problemu? Jak to sie ma cenowo do styropianu i waty? z gory dzieki za odpowiedz



Sam ociepliłem połowę domu pianką / płytą  PUR  w miękkiej okładzinie - zastosowałem 2 x 5 cm naprzemiennie. Czemu połowę ? Druga część już była ocieplona styropianem przez poprzedniego właściciela.
Zastosowałem ten sam system co w styropianie - kołki+siatka i klej. Minęły trzy lata - i nic. Na to dałem tynk silikonowy. Tynk był z Terranov`y, klej bodajże też.

Jeżeli chodzi o koszty - to niestety jest to sporo drożej.
10cm PUR to na dzień dzisiejszy ok 50 pln

Zalety:
dużo lepsze parametry cieplne - 10cm pur = 16 cm styro (mniejsza grubość izolacji = ładniejsze glify przy oknach itd)
dużo większa twardość/gęstość - 40kg/m3 - styro ma ok 15kg/m3
nie lubią go szkodniki - myszy - w styropianie potrafią ryć tunele


Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Pokerface

Witam
Tak przeglądam się tematowi i izolacja pianą wygląda tak: 
http://www.msz-n.mojabudowa.pl/
Pozdrawiam

----------


## emilus18

No własnie - wełna czy pianka na poddasze?? Podnoszę temat bo przycichło trochę, a ciekawy jest  :smile:  Z jednej strony jestem namawiana na piankę 10 cm na poddasze, a le z drugiej mam od dawna umówionego Pana od wełny na poddaszu za 1,5 tyg. Co wybrać??

----------


## aadamuss24

Część poddasza mam zrobione wełną (poziom) i część pianką (pion) i drugi raz bym wełną nie robił. Dużo więcej pracy, czasu, bałaganu, dokładność wykonania trudniejsza do uzyskania, większa masa. Teraz żałuję, że wogóle pchałem się w wełnę. Ciekawe jak ta pianka będzie się zachowywała po latach ? tego jeszcze nie wiadomo ?  :sad:  pozdr adam

----------


## emilus18

Już zdecydowałam i za późno na zmiany - wełna + mata termoizolacyjna. Ponoć rewelacyjna nowość, ale o tym się przekonam za jakiś czas...

----------


## salata123

Cześć. Ja ocieplałem dom płytą poliuretanową z rozbiórki płyt warstwowych ( ściana 2 warstwowa. 20 cm poliuretanu tzn 2 x 10 ), dałem też poliuretan w posadzkę. Płaciłem 50 zł za metr sześcienny  !!! posortowanych płyt jednej grubości w różnych rozmiarach, ale niestety było to półtora roku temu obecnie cenią od 100 - 200 zł i są problemy z dostaniem. Tanio na forum ktoś ma dostęp do " miału poliuretanowego". W poddasze nie pchałbym poliuretanu gdyż pali się świetnie, a poza tym dla mnie śmierdzi. W moich okolicach północna część woj. lubelskiego, ostatnio stawiają domy z dachem skośnym wylewanym z betonu i ich użytkownicy sobie to chwalą, do wylewki betonowej dają ocieplenie, delikatne łaty i kryjemy czym chcemy, od środka tylko tynk, cenowo podobno podobnie do skosów ocieplanych wełną  + folie + gk itd itp, dach na pewno solidny i fajny termicznie. Dobry kontakt do odpadów poliuretanu to: 603120614 jest to Głuchów pod Grójcem duży producent z płyt warstwowych, ale często można posiłkować się lokalnymi firmami budującymi z płyt warstwowych, czasem ktoś ogłasza się na ALLEGRO. Do dużych producentów płyt warstwowych np Kingsplan, Tago nie ma co dzwonić, a ceny proponowane przez Ecotherm to kosmos.  Raczej towar trzeba zbierać długo i cierpliwie, ( długi czas oczekiwania na zebranie jednej grubości aby zabrać jednym transportem, bo jazda po parę metrów wszystko rozwala )  ale mnie się prawie udało ( musiałem jednak dokupić trochę czarnego styropianu, gdyż cierpliwość mi się skończyła.  Pozdrowienia dla wytrwałych.

----------


## pablo1xxx

To nieprawda, że metodą natryskową są dostępne gęstości pianki 15kg/m3. Nasza firma wykonuje natryski na poddaszach sztywną pianą zamknięto komórkową o gęstości 35kg/m3 i wartości współczynnika lambda 0,023W/(m*K). Natrysk daje ogromne możliwości wypełnienia niedostępnych i skomplikowanych konstrukcyjnie miejsc czy łączeń połaci dachowej ze ścianą kolankową. Mamy również dostępną twardą pianę o gęstości 60kg/m3 ale stosowana jest głównie przy izolacjach dachów od zewnątrz oraz w miejscach o zwiększonym ruchu pieszym. Informacje www.eko-pur.pl

----------


## miloszenko

Ja wlasnie wczoraj otrzymalem ocieplenie poddasza piana PUR. Ogolnie bylem swiadomy tego co biore, ale po zobaczeniu efektu pracy jestem jeszcze bardziej zadowolony  :smile: 

Mialem miec 16 cm piany na skosach pod plytami G-K i 12 cm na pozostalej powietrzchni (stryszek z reku i nagrzewnica GWC). Tak mi usluge wyceniono i za tyle zaplacilem. W praktyce w okolicy samych krokwii mam dobrze ponad 20 cm (ponad tuz obok i z 3-5 cm na krokwii). Panowie dosyc ze mi dali samemu sprobowac  :smile:  to jeszcze sie pytali:" gdzie Panu prysnac?? ", wiec docieplilem co sie dalo  :smile: 

Dopiero nastepna zima pokaze, jak dobrze to ocieplenie wypada. CO do kosztow: zaplacilem 8 tys za 110 metrow powierzchni (z czego oklo 40 metrow to te 16 cm umowne).

Dosyc, ze za welne z robocizna dalbym wiecej, to na pewno nie mialbym tak cieplo i dokladnie  :smile: 

Na koniec dodam, ze panowie przyjechali pare minut po 8, a o 14 sie pozegnalismy  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam i osobiscie polecam. Namiary moge ew. dac na priv.

----------


## compi

Bardzo proszę o kontakt. Podłogę również docieplali?

----------


## aadamuss24

Tak to u mnie wyglądało.
[IMG]    Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## miloszenko

Nie wiem czy to do mnie ale u mnie tylko powierzchnie dachu. Na podloge stryszku dam granulat styropianu (bede go mial za darmo).

Ponizej pare zdjec.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lelelek

witam, do dnia dzisiejszego planowałem ocieplić dach 40 cm wełny (mam dom z użytkowym poddaszem, dachem dwu spadowym; 40 miało być po skosie do sufitu na piętrze, później 20 po skosie do końca dachu a 20 na suficie).
Czy jak biorę pod uwagę piankę pur to liczyć po skosach do sufitu poddasza 25 piany (20 w krokwie i 5 przykrycie) następnie po skosie do końca dachu 10 piany, a na sufit dać 20 cm wełny.
Jak by miał ktoś jakąś wskazówkę dla mnie to poproszę.

----------


## miloszenko

Duzo tego chcesz dac. Ile masz izolacji na scianach/podlogach?? Budujesz pasywniaka?? Jak wezmiesz 20 cm pianki to cena na pewno skoczy. CO do tego czy 25 zastapi welne 40 - mysle, ze bez problemu, bedziesz mial 5 razy szybciej, duzo szczelniej i dokladniej, nie wiem czy nie taniej i duzo lzejszy caly dach (nie wyobrazam sobie okna polaciowego przy 40 cm zabudowy pod welne no ale moze za malo jeszcze widzialem  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lelelek

25 w podłodze, 25 szarego na ścianach i sprawcę zamieszania czyli ogrzewanie na prąd :smile: 
Okna zamontowałem na kotwach w strefie ocieplenia i jest ok, tak naprawdę też się obawiam okna połaciowego przy 40cm (mam dwa) i z tąd ciągłe kombinowanie jak to ugryźć. 
Dobry będzie podział że po skosach 20 piany, a nad sufitem poddasza podzieli się na 10 cm na skosach i 20 cm wełny na suficie, czy po wykonaniu konstrukcji sufitu trzeba będzie zawołać ponownie "ekipę piankową" (dzisiaj mam tylko jedną ofertę od wykonawcy oddalonego o 120km) na 10 cm piany?

edit: na kotwach oczywiście normalne okna a nie dachowe :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

Obawiam sie ze nikt w locie plyt na sufit nie przykreci, ale tutaj zastanow sie czy trzeba dac welne czy nie jakis granulat. Pytanie trzebaby zadac wykonawcy, przy Twoim zleceniu (duzo wiekszym niz moje) pewnie bylby sklonny sie dogadac  :smile:  A skad jestes??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lelelek

budowa w Łodzi,
przypuszczam, że wykonawca PUR za tym też będzie obstawiał przy suficie a nie na połączeniu pianki na skosach z czymś innym na suficie.
Na dzień dzisiejszy mam wycenę firmy z Częstochowy przy założeniu na całym skosie 20cm.

----------


## lelelek

Niestety też mi to tak wychodzi. Po postach, że jest to porównywalny koszt zacząłem szukać błędu w moich obliczeniach.
Plusem na pewno jest pewność prawidłowego wykonania i mniejsza grubość (więcej przestrzeni na poddaszu chociaż planując takie ocieplenie podniosłem ściankę kolankową o jednego pustaka).
Koszt pianki jest podobny do kosztu zrobienia ocieplenia z wełny z obłożeniem płytami gk

----------


## miloszenko

> wełna kosztuje poniżej 100zł/m3 nawet za grubość 40cm zapłaci o połowę mniej od twoich 72zł/m2 za piankę, no chyba że za sznurkowanie wełny zamiast 10zł/m2 robocizny zgodzi się na jakieś astronomiczne stawki typu 30zł/m2


Ja nie znalazlem wykonawcy w okolicy Krakowa, ktory ulozy 2 warstwy welny (w moim przypadku 14 miedzy krokwie i 6 na krokwie) w cenie, ktora by wyszla mniej niz dalem za pianke. Ale tak wychodzi w MOIM PRZYPADKU. Wszystkie szacunki opieralem na warunkach, ktore moglem zweryfikowac sam, natomiast kazdy moze miec zupelnie inna kalkulacje, w zaleznosci od lokalizacji, grubosci izolacji i parametrow jakie sie chce uzyskac.

Ja mialem jeszcze 1 wazny argument. Musze sie dosc szybko przeprowadzic. Wiec zaoszczedzenie kilku dni jest dla mnie bezcenne. Nikogo nie chce przekonywac, ze pianka zawsze bedzie taniej, chcialem sie tylko podzielic swoimi doswiadczeniami.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lelelek

niestety tak jak w życiu nic nie jest łatwe. Super by było żeby rzeczy tańsze były też lepsze.
Dla mnie wizja wykonania na 160 m2 dachu ocieplenia w 1-2 dni też jest ważna.
Więc trzeba usiąść i liczyć kasę albo wysłać lotto :smile:

----------


## compi

Ja muszę docieplić swój strop na nieużytkowym poddaszu. Mam tego 170m2 i przeraża mnie koszt wykonania tej izolacji. Z drugiej fascynuje tempo, skuteczność i trwałość. I jeszcze jedna rzecz. Podobno gryzonie odpuszczają sobie ten składnik domu.

----------


## kurt76

Jest jeszcze jeden "X".... zachowanie wiezby z drewna niewysezonowanego pozbawionej mozliwosci przeschniecia (przypomne: do 0,5 cm w glab na rok).

Gnijemy za pare lat?

ps. chyba ze masz wiezbe z drewna suszonego (ok. 2000 zl/m3)

----------


## kurt76

Z mojego ogrodka:
36 cm Super maty 0,033 to 48 zl/m2
robocizna 40 zl/m2

2 warstwy welny, 3*sznurkowanie, folia, profile, plyta..... sprawa dp przemyslenia

ja balem sie gnicia krokwi, wyziewow chemicznych...

zreszta dla mnie 18 cm Pianki to na oko za malo.... (krokwie 18 cm wys)

----------


## miloszenko

To jest piana w wersji otwarto-komorkowej, wiec nie bardzo jest sie czego bac. Zadna wilgoc w zadnym miejscu przy takim rozwiazaniu niczego nie pogorszy. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lelelek

czyli można z grubsza policzyć, że 36 cm waty + robocizna + sznurek i inne "dłuższe wieszaki" to 100 zł/m2
moja wycena pianki 20 cm to 100 zł/m2 netto + 8% Vatu
Czyli cenowo w sumie wychodzi tak samo. 
Nie myślałem jednak o tej wilgoci w krokwiach, więźbę zakładałem w lipcu ( i było jej niestety daleko do określenia - sezonowana).

----------


## kurt76

> dygresja
> *kurt76* w swojej wycenie uwzględnił już profile i płyty KG czyli poddasze na gotowo, a w przypadku pianki masz tylko ocieplenie naszykowane do wykończenia KG, więc tam oprócz VAT dojdzie jeszcze 30-40zł/m2 za regipsy


Nic nie uwzglednilem, poza welna.... do tego dolicz koszt sznurka, papiakow, folii, profili, etc....

Prawidlowo "piankowcy" moga odjac robocizne za rozlozenie welny, sznurek (20 zl/m2), reszta tak samo.

----------


## kurt76

> to za co zapłaciłeś te 40zł/m2 robocizny ??
> 
> PS ja u siebie na strychu dałem 10zł/m2 za wełna, sznurek, folia


Jak na spokojnie to przeanalizujemy to wszystko sie mniej wiecej zgadza..... 
Po pierwsze Ty robiles to pare lat temu (zapraszm do dzialu "Lista plac fachowcow" tak na marginesie)
Po drugie ja placilem 8 zl/m2 za welne, ale za 1 warstwe, a mam dwie...

czyli tak jak pisze... reszta to zrobienie stelaza, profile, wieszaki, przykrecenie plyty, wyprowadzenia do scianek dzialowych, spoinowanie plyt...

Takie sa ceny teraz...

----------


## Dasal

Też chciałem zrobić u siebie PUR w wersji otwarto-komórkowej, ale cały czas mam wątpliwości, jeżeli chodzi o tę wilgoć - zarówno w drewnie, jak i ewentualnych niewielkich nieszczelnościach dachu.
Mam dach z desek i papy, zakładam sznurek i wełnę i nawet jak coś tam się skropli, czy przecieknie to odparuje przez otwartą kalenice.

Pianka namięknie, to na moje oko nawet w formule otwarto komórkowej będzie trwało wieki to odparowanie, bo gdzie ma to tak naprawdę odparować - przez papę na zewn. w deski. Gdzie?

Trzeba by było robić także jakąś szczelinę wentylacyjną na moje oko, wtedy to ma jakiś sens. Tylko to już chyba skórka nie warta wyprawki.

Ale może ktoś mądrzejszy wie lepiej i udowodni, ze wilgoć sobie gdzieś odparuje. 
Wtedy z miłą chęcią zapłacę nawet te 72zł/m2 aby mieć szczelny termicznie dach - bo o to tutaj chodzi.

----------


## lelelek

ja również dołączam się do prośby o pomoc w analizie wilgoci z pianką.
U mnie membrana dachowa i dachówka, przecieków nie widać ale pewno przez dziurki po gwoździach połączenia membrany z krokwiami jakaś wilgoć będzie się pojawiała.

----------


## piwopijca

Hm...
Nie zamierzam Wam niczego udowadniac czy przekonywac do jakiegos konkretnego rozwiazania bo to Wasza sprawa czym ocieplicie Swoje poddasza.

PUR otwarto-komorkowa oznacza, ze wilgoc "zleci" sobie grawitacyjnie az napotka opor w postaci plyt GK czy tez inego wykonczenia.
Nie rozumiem problemu z zawilgoceniem drewna przy piance otwarto-komorkowej. 
Para wodna z pomieszczen powinna byc odprowadzana za pomoca wentylacji a nie przez izolacje poddasza wiec papa na deskach w czym ma przeszkadzac?
Jesli zakladasz, ze dach bedzie Ci przeciekal to od razu zrob inne rozwiazanie niz to co z gory jest be...
Z tego co sie zorientowalem, PUR nie przetrzymuje wilgoci jak welna.

Pzdr.

----------


## Dasal

Przecież zgadzamy się z Tobą co do tego, ze PUR jest najlepsza jako izolacja dachu (szczelność, izolacyjność cieplna). Mamy tylko wątpliwości, czy nasze deski i krokwie miedzy papą oraz pianką PUR nie zbutwieją od wilgoci, czy to tej pochodzącej z drewna, czy to z pewnych drobnych przecieków i skroplin, które zapewniam Cię, zawsze będą miały miejsce pod dachówką, gdzie jest tyko jedna warstwa papy wierzchniego krycia.

Myśląc o tym w tym tygodniu wpadłem na pomysł, żeby zamiast papy położyć folie paro-przepuszczalną, taką specjalną na deskowany dach. Widziałem ją kiedyś na składzie z mat bud i wydawała się bardzo konkretna, pod-filcowana i bardzo mocna. W ten sposób wilgoć, która będzie wędrować zgodnie z jej naturalnym kierunkiem do góry, będzie sobie spokojnie odparowywać pod dachówki.

Co o tym myślicie???

Koszt tej foli porównywalnej z papą termozgrzewalną ok. 8 - 10 zł.

----------


## compi

Nie uważacie, że w momencie zastosowania dodatkowo tej folii, koszt będzie nie do zaakceptowania?

----------


## Pokerface

Witam
Wykonałem już izolację pianą PUR. Niestety większość wykonawców u nas jest niedoświadczonych, nie do końca wiedzą o czym mówią. Pianka otwarto-komórkowa(ze stanów) to bajer o tandetnych właściwościach izolacyjnych i w dodatku łatwopalna. Ściemnili mi co do właściwości jak projektant zaczął przeliczać to się za głowę chwycił. Niestety tą tabelę jak i ofertę dostałem od innego wykonawcy już po mojej realizacji. Obiecali mi certyfikaty g... dostałem. A klasę palności o której była mowa to może i ma jak jest przesłonięta płytą g/k. Zastanawiam się co teraz z tym wykonawcą zrobić!!! Kwestia zrywania wszystkiego nie wygląda ciekawie. A z drugiej strony jak mam przez całe życie dopłacać do interesu to kwestia pozwania wykonawcy do sądy wygląda owocnie.

----------


## miloszenko

> Witam
> Wykonałem już izolację pianą PUR. Niestety większość wykonawców u nas jest niedoświadczonych, nie do końca wiedzą o czym mówią. Pianka otwarto-komórkowa(ze stanów) to bajer o tandetnych właściwościach izolacyjnych i w dodatku łatwopalna. Ściemnili mi co do właściwości jak projektant zaczął przeliczać to się za głowę chwycił. Niestety tą tabelę jak i ofertę dostałem od innego wykonawcy już po mojej realizacji. Obiecali mi certyfikaty g... dostałem. A klasę palności o której była mowa to może i ma jak jest przesłonięta płytą g/k. Zastanawiam się co teraz z tym wykonawcą zrobić!!! Kwestia zrywania wszystkiego nie wygląda ciekawie. A z drugiej strony jak mam przez całe życie dopłacać do interesu to kwestia pozwania wykonawcy do sądy wygląda owocnie.


A ktora piane masz?? Jakiego producenta??

pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

To chyba był taki strzał na otrzeźwienie. Jeśli obliczenia są prawdą to podawanie 15 cm piany jako odpowiednika 30cm wełny było kłamstwem.

----------


## Dasal

Ja podjąłem decyzje, ze zostawiam szczelinę i jadę wszystko wełną mineralną. Po prostu sufit  będzie troszkę niżej (30 cm). Mam już deski, a papa podkładowa termozgrzewalna będzie kładziona na dachu jak temp wzrośnie powyżej 5 st.C.

----------


## Edyta M

> Witam
> Wykonałem już izolację pianą PUR. Niestety większość wykonawców u nas jest niedoświadczonych, nie do końca wiedzą o czym mówią. Pianka otwarto-komórkowa(ze stanów) to bajer o tandetnych właściwościach izolacyjnych i w dodatku łatwopalna. Ściemnili mi co do właściwości jak projektant zaczął przeliczać to się za głowę chwycił. Niestety tą tabelę jak i ofertę dostałem od innego wykonawcy już po mojej realizacji. Obiecali mi certyfikaty g... dostałem. A klasę palności o której była mowa to może i ma jak jest przesłonięta płytą g/k. Zastanawiam się co teraz z tym wykonawcą zrobić!!! Kwestia zrywania wszystkiego nie wygląda ciekawie. A z drugiej strony jak mam przez całe życie dopłacać do interesu to kwestia pozwania wykonawcy do sądy wygląda owocnie.


Ja rowniez z zapytaniem do kolegi jaka pianka masz ocieplone poddasze,stoje przed wyborem wykonawcy i kazda informacja mile widziana.

----------


## piwopijca

@Pokerface
Ciekawa ta tabelka, ale w punkcie dla welny 0,42 bo wychodzi na to, ze czym wiecej tym gorzej  :smile: , mowa o grubosciach powyzej 27cm.
Sam ja przygotowales?

Pzdr.

----------


## Pokerface

Piwopijca nie analizowałem tabeli dokładnie, interesował mnie odpowiednik dla najlepszej gatunkowo wełny(0,033) ja dałem d.... i dałem się nabrać powiastkę z budmy o cudownych właściwościach piany "import ze stanów", no i jak to mówią P... mądry po szkodzie. Dla nie wtajemniczonych to pianę otwarto komórkową mam

----------


## miloszenko

> Piwopijca nie analizowałem tabeli dokładnie, interesował mnie odpowiednik dla najlepszej gatunkowo wełny(0,033) ja dałem d.... i dałem się nabrać powiastkę z budmy o cudownych właściwościach piany "import ze stanów", no i jak to mówią P... mądry po szkodzie. Dla nie wtajemniczonych to pianę otwarto komórkową mam


Jestes moze z okolic Krakowa?? Jesli nie to czy ktos jest z okolic Krakowa?? Mam kamere termowizyjna i moznaby rozwiac niektore watpliwosci...

U siebie mam piane ale w srodku max 10 stopni i wynik badania moze nie byc miarodajny, chociaz teraz w nocy bywa zimniej wiec postaram sie zrobic tez u siebie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pokerface

Taka ciekawostka. Większość firm ogłaszających się na serwisach nie ma pojęcia co reklamuje.  Ponieważ znajomemu spodobała się ta technika izolacji poprosił mnie o znalezienie firmy która się tym zajmie. 
Obdzwoniłem większość firm i moje wnioski:
- Mówią o pianie otwarto-komórkowej a parametry podają z zamknięto-komórkowej :smile: 
- chwalą się że piana ma taką samą palność jak styropian chociaż on pali się jak benzyna :smile: 
- do dzisiaj nie otrzymałem od nich aprobaty
- mówią o właściwościach piany ale w połączeniu z np: płytą gk A1 a pianką ma F (taka która nie nadaje się do niczego w budownictwie) i mówią że klasa palności to A1 :smile: 
 Ręce opadają.
Pozdrawiam
Pokerface

----------


## suj

> ...ale w połączeniu z np: płytą gk A1 a pianką ma F (taka która nie nadaje się do niczego w budownictwie) i mówią że klasa palności to A1...


Dla ścisłości płyty GK, nawet w wykonaniu przeciwpożarowym nie mają raczej klasy palności A1 tylko niższą. Płyty z klasą A1 to raczej cementowe albo gipsowe z rdzeniami z włókien szklanych. Wywnioskowałem to studiując karty techniczne producentów systemów suchej zabudowy w poszukiwaniu elementów klasy A1.

----------


## piwopijca

> Jestes moze z okolic Krakowa?? Jesli nie to czy ktos jest z okolic Krakowa?? Mam kamere termowizyjna i moznaby rozwiac niektore watpliwosci...


Szkoda, ze ni z Warszawy, mialbym blizniaka gdzie w jednej czesci jest PUR otwarto-komorkowa 30cm a w drugiej welna 35cm -fajnie mozna by porownac te dwa dachy  :smile: 
No ale nie zawolam firmy do zrobienia tego bo szkoda mi kasy na takie "zabawy", wykonczeniowka czeka...

Pzdr.

----------


## Pokerface

Znalazłem jeszcze pianę otwarto-komórkową  Izopianol 03/10 N/S - Produkcji Purinowa  Opis producenta:
Izopianol 03/10 N stosuje się do produkcji poliuretanowej termiczno -akustycznej pół -sztywnej pianki natryskowej (stropy, ściany).

System ten jest stosowany głównie jako fonoizolacja - pianka nie posiada Aprobaty Technicznej - jest produktem palnym - klasa palności B3 -  z klasyfikacją  w zakresie zdolności samogaśnięcia - Wyrób Samogasnący. Jest to jedyny tego typu produkt na rynku.

DOPUSZCZENIE DO OBROTU I STOSOWANIA
W BUDOWNICTWIE:
« Ustawa o ogólnym bezpieczeństwie
produktów Dziennik Ustaw nr 229 z 2003
pozycja 2275
« Wyrób nie podlegający certyfikacji - nie
ujęty w Monitorze Polskim nr 32 z 2004 r
pozycja 571
najlepsze systemy termiczno-hydroizolacyjne stosowane w budownictwie

----------


## autorus

A jak to jest z pianka zamknięto komórkwa?

----------


## R&K

> A jak to jest z pianka zamknięto komórkwa?


no właśnie też zacząłem się tym interesować i mam mętlik w głowie

maile od 2 wykonawców 
-------------------------------------
Witam,

Cena za docieplenie pianą miękką grubość 15cm wraz z robocizną to około 70zł netto za metr kwadratowy.
Proszę mi jeszcze powiedzieć w jakim mieście znajduje się dom oraz jakie zabezpieczenie przy liczniku, 25 czy 32A.
Czas aplikacji jeden dzień, nie ma konieczności dawania ostatniej warstwy folii pod kartongips. Dobrze aby były już wieszaki lub stelaż pod kartongips i wszystkie roboty "mokre". 
----
Nie stosujemy piany zamkniętokomórkowej na poddasza. Ponieważ dach wtedy nie oddycha tak jak przy pianie otwartokomórkowej i może powstać problem z drewnem i kartongipsem.
Jeżeli Pan chce możemy zastosować 20cm piany otwartej.
----
mamy w ofertę taką pianę, ale piany twarde są z przeznaczeniem na termo i hydroizolację dachów płaskich od zewnątrz, fundamentów, hal, elementów betonowych, metalowych, kurników, przechowalni owoców itp.
Zamknięte drewno taką pianą nie ma jak oddychać i po paru latach "nic" z niego nie zostaje. 
Pianę twardą na poddasza stosują w krajach ciepłych (Hiszpania, Portugalia, Włochy itp), są w Polsce firmy które stosują pianę twarda na poddasza ale klimat naszego regionu jest bardzo surowy, w lecie bardzo gorąco w zimie bardzo zimno i złym rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie takiej piany w naszym klimacie.
Firmy które namawiają klientów na poddasza zaizolowane pianą twardą po prostu naciągają ich ponieważ proponują np 10cm grubość a 1cm to około 12zł a to już jest bardzo duży koszt (proszę uważać na firmy które proponują pianę twardą w dziwnie niskich cenach np. 10cm za 80zł bo zazwyczaj jest to piana bez polskich dokumentów lub mieszana z wodą).
proszę się jeszcze dobrze zastanowić na rodzajem piany, ponieważ jest w Polsce dużo przypadków gdzie dachy po 2 - 5 latach nadają się do wymiany a to już jest ogromny koszt.
----
Folia, krokiew z 3 stron jest pokryta szczelnie pianą wiec możliwość oddychania jest bardzo ograniczona. Nawet przy rekuperacji wilgoć dostaje się do struktury dachu i przy piane twardej skrapla się na pianie. Przy pianie miękkiej wilgoć przechodzi przez pianę i wychodzi na zewnątrz. Kolejny minus jest taki że gdy wystąpi gdzieś przeciek np przy kominie itp to woda przy pianie twardej nie przedostanie się do środka i będzie cały czas występować pomiędzy blachą a drewnem co spowoduje o wiele szybsze zniszczenie drewna. Przy pianie miękkiej w miejscu przecieku woda grawitacyjnie przejdzie przez pianę i będzie Pan wiedział że przeciek występuje i szybko go naprawić. 
Przy pianie miękkiej nie stosuję się folii paroizolacyjnej ponieważ piana działa jako membrana.
"e-serwis" Tomasz Kielar 
----------------------------------

2 firma
----
moje pytania
czy stosowanie pianki zamknięto komorowej jest dobrym rozwiązaniem do domów?
czy więźba dachowa po paru latach będzie  miała  takie same właściwości i wytrzymałość?
czy drewno będzie oddychać??
-----
odp: 
zastosowanie zamknięto-komórkowej pianki do izolowania poddaszy, ścian w budynkach szkieletowych czy w systemie trój-warstwowym w murowanych, jest bardzo dobrym rozwiązaniem. W przypadku drewna wy-sezonowanego praktycznie nie dochodzi do wymiany gazowej (oddychania) z otoczeniem. Sposób w jaki wykonywane są natryski pozwala na dostęp powietrza do krokiew więźby dachowej od strony foli paro-przepuszczalnej czy deskowania co w zupełności wystarcza. W przypadku zastosowania natrysku pianki zamknięto-komórkowej, eliminujemy zjawisko dyfuzji i kondensacji pary wodnej wewnątrz izolacji. Zjawisko to ma bardzo niekorzystny wpływ na izolacje tradycyjne z wełny oraz w przypadku nadmiernego zbierania się skroplin, może prowadzić do zawilgacania drewna. Więcej informacji na naszej stronie http://www.eko-pur.pl/index1.htm
------------------------------

2 firmy i 2 skrajne odpowiedzi
każdy chwili to co sprzedaje 

czy mogę prosić o komentarz jakiegoś eksperta 

dziekuję


EDIT:
----------------------------
wypowiedzi oskarżające typu "...proszę  uważać na firmy które proponują pianę twardą w dziwnie niskich cenach np. 10cm  za 80zł bo zazwyczaj jest to piana bez polskich dokumentów lub mieszana z  wodą..." są niezgodne z prawdą w  przypadku firmy Eko-Pur. Wymieniona cena nie jest żadną "dziwną ceną" ani niską  ani wysoką, wynika z sytuacji na rynku czyli ze zdrowej konkurencji między  uczciwymi firmami.

 

Niżej  umieszczam informacje na temat dyfuzji i kondensacji pary wodnej przez  przegrody. To fachowa nazwa "oddychania" dachu.

 


Warunkiem wykonania  izolacji termicznej niezależnie od zastosowanego systemu (wełna, pianka,  styropian, itd.) jest wysezonowanie (wysuszenie) drewna zastosowanego do budowy  więźby dachowej. Jeśli warunek ten jest spełniony nie ma przeciwwskazań do  zastosowania pianki zamknięto-komórkowej jako izolatora. Drewno po okresie  sezonowania nabiera naturalnej wilgotności a wymiana gazowa praktycznie nie  występuje (wilgotność około 14%). Pianka zamknięto-komórkowa dzięki swojej  strukturze, przepuszcza parę wodną w minimalnym stopniu (współczynnik opory  dyfuzyjnego dla jednej warstwy około μ=120). Ponieważ jej nasycenie we wnętrzu  tego izolatora jest bardzo niskie dlatego nie dochodzi do "kondensacji pary  wodnej" w momencie wystąpienia "temperatury punktu rosy". Wyjaśniając w bardziej  przejrzysty sposób nie zbiera się wilgoć, która mogłaby zaszkodzić drewnianej  więźbie dachowej. Ponadto pianka jest skuteczną barierą dla gryzoni, insektów  niszczących drewno oraz grzybów i pleśni, które w przypadku tradycyjnych  systemów ociepleń z wełny mineralnej dostają się przez otwory systemu wentylacji  dachu.

"Otulenie krokwi" pianką  poliuretanową można porównać do polakierowania desek parkietu lakierem będącym  podobną nie przewiewną barierą - z deskami nic się nie dzieje.


Problem z zawilgacaniem  się połaci dachu powstaje z powodu nieszczelności folii paroizolacyjnej w  systemach termicznych opartych na wełnie mineralnej czy piance  otwarto-komórkowej. Tworzenie się pary wodnej w pomieszczeniach mieszkalnych,  zwykle zawdzięczamy sobie samym i jest to proces całkowicie normalny oraz  wkalkulowany w konstrukcję budynku.
Normy budowlane  określają bardzo szczegółowo ten proces oraz sposoby odprowadzania produkowanej  podczas użytkowania budynku pary wodnej. Do tego celu służy wentylacja budynku,  która ma za zadanie odprowadzanie pary wodnej oraz zużytego  powietrza.
Rzekome kumulowanie się  pary wodnej przy zastosowaniu pianki poliuretanowej jest niczym nie uzasadnionym  mitem, rozpowszechnianym przez osoby związane ze środowiskiem "wełniarzy".  Dowodem na to jest fakt, że podczas wykonywania izolacji termicznej z  zastosowaniem wełny, musimy zastosować separator w postaci folii paro  izolacyjnej, która jest konieczną barierą przed dyfundującą parą wodną. Gdyby  omawianej folii nie zastosować lub montaż wykonany by był niedokładnie,  nastąpiłyby problemy z nadmierną kondensacją pary wodnej we wnętrzu połaci  dachowej a mówiąc precyzyjniej w strukturze wełny, prowadząc do szkodliwych  procesów w drewnie.

Zadam pytanie, gdy mamy  wysezonowaną - wysuszoną więźbę dachową oraz izolację z pianki  zamknięto-komórkowej nie przepuszczającą wody oraz ograniczającą 120 krotnie  przepływ (dyfuzję) pary wodnej przez izolator skąd ma się w więźbie czy na  deskowaniu znaleźć wilgoć?

Na koniec -  jeśli prowadząc korespondencje z naszą firmą miał Pan jakieś wątpliwości na  temat technologii należało podjąć kontakt z naszą firmą w celu naświetlenia  wątpliwości, My jesteśmy otwarci na dyskusję staramy się wychodzić na przeciw  klientowi, pomagając, wyjaśniając wszystkie występujące zjawiska.

Forum  internetowe jest złym doradcą a zwłaszcza gdy problem dotyczy ogromnych  wydatków, ponieważ postujące osoby udzielają wypowiedzi anonimowo nie ponosząc  odpowiedzialności za przyszłe skutki zastosowanych rad. Jak Pan na pewno  zauważył My się podpisujemy pod naszymi wypowiedziami, na stronie można znaleźć  sporo informacji, co uważam jest pewnym świadectwem posiadanej wiedzy i  doświadczenia na temat wykonywanych usług.

--------------------------
dodam od siebie - te ogromne wydatki jakimi są nakłady na izolację poddasza oraz brak wystarczającej wiedzy oraz to że technologia jest nowa i nie do końca sprawdzona (brak domów które stałyby 10-20 lat i można byłoby ocenić skutki takiej izolacji) spowodowały że sięgnąłem po rozwiązanie tradycyjne czyli  wełnę

----------


## autorus

Bez przesady nie tak skrajne   :smile: 

Jeśli drewno masz wy sezonowane to ok, tylko takie drewno jest drogie. Zależy co chcesz uzyskać.

----------


## mlotkowy

Analizuję temat na wielu źródłach i już od ponad 1,5 roku ale  przyznam szczerze, że jestem jednak nie przekonany, poprostu zbyt wiele jest rozbieżnych informacji, a i naciągaczy - firm które wszystko zachwalają też nie mało.

Moja decyzja pada na 30 cm wełny ale myślę czy nie było by dobrze natrysnąć jeszcze "jakiejś" piany we wszystkie zakamarki, rogi, kąty i łączenia, a dopiero potem kłaść wełnę.
Pomysł wydaje mi się być sensowny ze względu na uszczelnienie izolacji wełnianej.
Tylko nie wiem jaką pianę kupić, żeby była odpowiednia, oczywiście w rachubę wchodzi taka ze spreya chyba
Mielibyście jakiś pomysł??

----------


## gin

> Dla ścisłości płyty GK, nawet w wykonaniu przeciwpożarowym nie mają raczej klasy palności A1 tylko niższą. Płyty z klasą A1 to raczej cementowe albo gipsowe z rdzeniami z włókien szklanych. Wywnioskowałem to studiując karty techniczne producentów systemów suchej zabudowy w poszukiwaniu elementów klasy A1.


Dużo racji reszta tutaj http://profiltech.com.pl

----------


## orko

Polecam montaż płyt osb od strony poddasza. Szpary można bardzo dobrze zapianować dalej folia i kartongips lub boazeria.  Szczelniej można jak sądzę jedynie przy wykorzystaniu dachu lanego z gruchy.

----------


## lotnik

> To chyba był taki strzał na otrzeźwienie. Jeśli obliczenia są prawdą to podawanie 15 cm piany jako odpowiednika 30cm wełny było kłamstwem.


Ludzie ! w którymś z wątków dotyczących tej super hiper pianki pisałem o współczynnikach lambda i U, liczyłem pokazywałem ale nic Was to nie uczy. Dalej dawajcie sie nabierać na super wykonawców co chcą Wam wsadzić 15 cm palnej pianki spienianej rakotwórczym gazem i jeszcze mówią ze będzie 2 razy cielpej jak wełną heheeh.

Polak mądry po szkodzie

----------


## mrTracy

> Ludzie ! w którymś z wątków dotyczących tej super hiper pianki pisałem o współczynnikach lambda i U, liczyłem pokazywałem ale nic Was to nie uczy. Dalej dawajcie sie nabierać na super wykonawców co chcą Wam wsadzić 15 cm palnej pianki spienianej rakotwórczym gazem i jeszcze mówią ze będzie 2 razy cielpej jak wełną heheeh.
> Polak mądry po szkodzie


co do parametrów Lambda, to w metodzie izolacji z pianą chyba nie chodzi o porównywanie tych parametrów a głównie o ciągłość izolacji. Co z tego, że dany materiał ma dobry parametr Lambda skoro są równocześnie niewidoczne gołym okiem przerwy w izolacji. Widziałem zdjęcia termowizyjne przygotowane przez jedną z firm dla dachu "klasycznego" i z pianą. Szkoda, że nikt z forumowiczów nie posiada takich materiałów na swoim przykładzie, można by wtedy obiektywnie podejmować decyzje co do wyboru metody.

----------


## mrTracy

Upłynęły chyba już 2 lata od pierwszych postów w tym wątku. Być może ktoś kto ma pianę i mógłby się wypowiedzieć na ten temat po pierwszym okresie użytkowania. Najobiektywniejsze chyba byłyby wypowiedzi osób, które wcześniej zabierały głos w sprawie wyboru ocieplenia u siebie.

Jestem przed podjęciem ostatecznej decyzji. Wśród moich znajomych powszechny jest problem gorączki latem na poddaszu i niskiej temperatury w zimie - jest to wynikiem najprawdopodobniej dużej ilości mostków termicznych, którymi ucieka ciepło. Szukam rozwiązania dla siebie bez takich mankamentów.

----------


## owp

Jak masz okna dachowe to będzie gorączka, chyba że sobie rolety/markizy sprawisz. Plus dobra wentylacja dachu i strychu nieużytkowego. Jakie by musiały być mostki, żeby przy różnicy temperatur 5st. robiła się sauna?

----------


## mrTracy

> Jak masz okna dachowe to będzie gorączka, chyba że sobie rolety/markizy sprawisz. Plus dobra wentylacja dachu i strychu nieużytkowego. Jakie by musiały być mostki, żeby przy różnicy temperatur 5st. robiła się sauna?


dzięki za wypowiedź, 
szukam jednak użytkowników piany....

----------


## ojtam

Przestańcie gdybać. Zacznijcie wiedziec.

1. Idealnym rozwiazaniem jest piana otwartokomorowa bezpośrednio pod dach i miedzy krokwie i na nią cienka warstwa 2-4 cm piany zamknietokomorowej. Dlaczego? dlatego, ze otwartokomorowa zapewni ciaglosc izolacji (co jest zdecydowanie wazniejsze niz gruba izolacja nieszczelnie ulozona np wełny). dodatkowo na to cienka wartwa pianki zamknietokomorowej, 2-4 cm. Oczywiscie pianki tyle zeby przykryla krokwie. Ciagla izolacja ("oddychajaca') nie bedzie powodowala zadnych zamokniec wiezby dachowej a zamknietokomorkowa nie dopusci do niej wilgosci bytowej. Ale oczywiscie nie kazdy wykonawca na to sie zgodzi, bo mu sie nie bedzie chcialo.

2. Palnosc- jasne. Pianka jest mniej odporna na ogien, bez dwoch zdan. Ale ZRÓBCIE test, poproście o kawalek takiej pianki wykonawcy i sprobojcie ja podpalic- to nie jest benzyna. Ona tak sie nie zachowuje. Topi sie, nie pali i tylko przy przylozeniu do niej ognia. Zatem jesli bedzie ogien- uciekac  :smile: 

3. Znam paru wykonawcow tego ustrojstwa i widzialem na zywo jak to sie zachowuje, poczytajcie, znajdziecie masę dobrych polskich ywkonawcow tej metody ktorzy wskaza Wam klientow u ktorych robili to pare lat temu. 

4. Wełna tańsza- hmmm, ciekawe. Moj przyklad - robocizna wełny ze sznurowaniem 25 zł /m2. Welna (dobrej jakosci) 30-40 zł m2. Daje nam to co najmniej 50 zl m2. Za 60-80 zł znajdziecie wykonawce. Porównuję te same parametry wełny (30 cm) oraz piany 20 cm.

5. Pytajcie i nie dajcie sie nabierac ze ta piana jest znacznie lepsza od tamtej. To w koncu znana mieszanka skladników, od wielu wielu lat.
Piszcie do producentów - niech dadzą Wam namiary. Mamy ich kilku w PL takze: Polychem Systems, Purinova ...

PS nie sprzedaje i nie montuje ani nie zachwalam zadnego wykonawcy. Natomiast- jesli macie watpliwosc co do umiejetnosci polozenia welny przez Waszych wykonawców (jak ja) lub macie skomplikowane dachy (lukarny, skosy, ścianki ...) rozwazcie taka opcje.

PS2 przy takiej metodzie KONIECZNIE rozwazcie wentylacje mechaniczna. Trend dzisiejszy - szczelne okna, docieplenie styropianem 15-20 cm z zewnatrz i jeszcze pianka. GRZYB na scianach murowany - grawitacyjnie mozliwe do ogarniecia, ale bardzo trudne. 

Mam nadzieje ze troszke pomoglem, pozdrawiam i zycze dobrych wyborów, w końcu to WAM przyjdzie w tych domach mieszkac  :smile:

----------


## wasiu809

Gdzie napisalem ze porownuje ich lambde ? Porownywalem ich CENY, dwie grubosci nahczesciej wybierane. O co ci chodzi

----------


## miloszenko

> jak ci wyszło że 20cm piany zastępuje 30 cm wełny ?? liczyłeś to czy gdybasz ??
> 
> bo nam na tym forum nie udało się jeszcze nigdzie udowodnić że 20cm  piany otwarto-komorowej zastępuje coś więcej niż 20 cm najzwyklejszej  marketowej wełny, chyba że mówimy o markowej wełnie (lambda 0,034) wtedy  pianka z kretesem przepada


Ja mam 16-18 cm piany otwortokomorkowej w pelnej ciaglosci wlacznie z przykryciem krokwii, latem podczas upalow na stryszku bylo znacznie chlodniej niz w pokojach na poddaszu. Jak dla mnie swoje zadanie spelnia, czy 25-30 cm welny byloby takie samo/lepsze nie wiem, wiem, ze polozenie mojej izolacji trwalo niespelna 3 godziny na 100 m2.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## owp

Nie ma co gadać z naganiaczem...
Miloszenko - czyli okna powodują saunę.

----------


## mrTracy

> Ja mam 16-18 cm piany otwortokomorkowej w pelnej ciaglosci wlacznie z przykryciem krokwii, latem podczas upalow na stryszku bylo znacznie chlodniej niz w pokojach na poddaszu. Jak dla mnie swoje zadanie spelnia, czy 25-30 cm welny byloby takie samo/lepsze nie wiem, wiem, ze polozenie mojej izolacji trwalo niespelna 3 godziny na 100 m2.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


bardzo dziękuję za wypowiedź

----------


## mrTracy

> Nie ma co gadać z naganiaczem...
> Miloszenko - czyli okna powodują saunę.


okna u mnie na połaci północnej, stromy dach, 
od strony południowej ani jednego,
2 szt od wschodu ale to łazienka,
2 szt na zachód, myślę tu o dołożeniu żaluzji zewnętrznych,

U mnie całe mieszkanie na poddaszu. 
Nie będę tam chodził tylko spać, więc istotne były warunki do życia latem i w zimie.
Nie mam nic przeciwko wełnie, przeciwko pianie też nie, robię dla siebie.

----------


## ojtam

> po co porównywań nieporównywalne ??
> 
> przecież każdy od razu widzi że jest drożej i zimniej, czyli w żadnym wypadku nie jest lepiej, więc twój post czemu służy ?? jesteś cichym reklamodawcą naganiającym frajerów na drożej i zimniej ??


Mpoplaw,
bardzo szanuję Twoje posty i Twoje zdanie. Tym bardziej nie rozumiem dlaczego uważasz że coś komuś wciskam (naganiam)?

Kogo niby reklamuję? wszystkich producentów piany ?

Podkreślałem, że wełna i piana to dobre rozwiązania. Jednak w naszym kraju większość robotników partaczy położenie wełny, to jest fakt. Zatem dla pewności mozna zastosowac pianę aby mieć spokój. Widziałem natryski u paru moich znajomych i podkreślam, że SAM zdecydowałem się na to samo. Zdecydowanie lepsza jakość wykonania (brak mostków wynikających ze złego położenia wełny a nie jej LAMBDY) !

Jeśli moje zdanie wydaje Ci się trudne do zaakceptowania- to nie jest mój problem. Porozmawiaj zatem z 'autorytetami' tego forum, np AdamMk. Powie Ci to samo...

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Mpoplaw,
> bardzo szanuję Twoje posty i Twoje zdanie. Tym bardziej nie rozumiem dlaczego uważasz że coś komuś wciskam (naganiam)?
> 
> Kogo niby reklamuję? wszystkich producentów piany ?
> 
> Podkreślałem, że wełna i piana to dobre rozwiązania. Jednak w naszym kraju większość robotników partaczy położenie wełny, to jest fakt. Zatem dla pewności mozna zastosowac pianę aby mieć spokój. Widziałem natryski u paru moich znajomych i podkreślam, że SAM zdecydowałem się na to samo. Zdecydowanie lepsza jakość wykonania (brak mostków wynikających ze złego położenia wełny a nie jej LAMBDY) !
> 
> Jeśli moje zdanie wydaje Ci się trudne do zaakceptowania- to nie jest mój problem. Porozmawiaj zatem z 'autorytetami' tego forum, np AdamMk. Powie Ci to samo...


wszystkie rodzaje ociepleń da radę spier....  nawet pianę PUR  - przeczytaj sobie ten temt... http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...3%B3rkowa-BASF

----------


## ojtam

> wszystkie rodzaje ociepleń da radę spier....  nawet pianę PUR  - przeczytaj sobie ten temt... http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...3%B3rkowa-BASF


Czytałem, czytałem...

Zauważ, że wątek dotyczy pianki zamknietokomorowej, która nie jest zalecana na docieplenia poddasza, a zazwyczaj na docieplenia dachów płaskich itp. od zewnątrz. Oczywiście, ze zamknietokomorowa musi peknąc przy pracujacej wiezbie.

Masz jednak racje, ze oczywiscie piana pur to jednak mieszanka chemiczna, źle zaaplikowana moze powodowac takie niedogodnosci.
Wydaje mi sie, ze to jednak zdecydowana mniejszosc przypadków.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Czytałem, czytałem...
> 
> Zauważ, że wątek dotyczy pianki zamknietokomorowej, która nie jest zalecana na docieplenia poddasza, a zazwyczaj na docieplenia dachów płaskich itp. od zewnątrz. Oczywiście, ze zamknietokomorowa musi peknąc przy pracujacej wiezbie.
> 
> Masz jednak racje, ze oczywiscie piana pur to jednak mieszanka chemiczna, źle zaaplikowana moze powodowac takie niedogodnosci.
> Wydaje mi sie, ze to jednak zdecydowana mniejszosc przypadków.


Przypuśćmy że ktoś układa wełne samemu (tak jak ja), robi to bardzo dokładnie i to w kilku warstwach, lub najął  sprawdzoną ekipę, lub poprostu ustalił z wykonawcą że pieniądze zapłaci po badaniu termowizyjnym - ktoś inny daje pianę PUR,  efekt jaki chcą osiągnąć to     U=0.2..... żeby taki rezultat osiągnąć wełną potrzeba około 20cm isovera super-maty (jedna z najcieplejszych i najdroższych wełen) w cenie około 20zł za m2 ........ Piana otwartokomórkowa ma ten sam współczynnik przenikania ciepła co wełna więc żeby uzyskać tą samą ciepłotę potrzeba też około 20cm- koszt = około 80zł.  Reasumując - w cenie 20cm piany otwartokom. możemy mieć 80cm bardzo dobrej wełny....

----------


## ojtam

> Przypuśćmy że ktoś układa wełne samemu (tak jak ja), robi to bardzo dokładnie i to w kilku warstwach, lub najął  sprawdzoną ekipę, lub poprostu ustalił z wykonawcą że pieniądze zapłaci po badaniu termowizyjnym - ktoś inny daje pianę PUR,  efekt jaki chcą osiągnąć to     U=0.2..... żeby taki rezultat osiągnąć wełną potrzeba około 20cm isovera super-maty (jedna z najcieplejszych i najdroższych wełen) w cenie około 20zł za m2 ........ Piana otwartokomórkowa ma ten sam współczynnik przenikania ciepła co wełna więc żeby uzyskać tą samą ciepłotę potrzeba też około 20cm- koszt = około 80zł.  Reasumując - w cenie 20cm piany otwartokom. możemy mieć 80cm bardzo dobrej wełny....


Bardzo ciekawe przeliczenia.
Byłyby dobre gdyby:
1. każdy kto układa wełnę robił to ultra dokładnie i był w stanie osiągnąć w tym doskonałość NIEZBĘDNĄ do tego żeby uniknąć mostków termicznych
2. wełna nie dopuszczała konwekcji
3. dało się docieplić wełną jaskółki, skosy, murłatę i łączenia ze styropianem ze 100% skutecznością... 
ale tak w przyrodzie nie jest.

Nie policzyłeś kosztu ułożenia wełny (zakładając, że każdy robi to sam).
I na koniec- poczekaj 2 zimy i zaproś audytora z kamerą termowizyjną. Wtedy ocenisz, jak świetnie poszło Ci z dociepleniem wełną oraz jak zachowała (straciła) swoje właściwości. Opisz nam wynik tego badania i wtedy zmierzymy parametry, o których Panowie piszecie.

Podstawową zasadą w ociepleniu jest jego CIĄGŁOŚĆ. Nie lambda osiągana w warunkach laboratoryjnych.

Niemniej jednak to Twój dom i Twoje pieniądze. Każdy przecież może zrobić ze swoimi pieniędzmi co lubi.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Bardzo ciekawe przeliczenia.
> Byłyby dobre gdyby:
> 1. każdy kto układa wełnę robił to ultra dokładnie i był w stanie osiągnąć w tym doskonałość NIEZBĘDNĄ do tego żeby uniknąć mostków termicznych
> 2. wełna nie dopuszczała konwekcji
> 3. dało się docieplić wełną jaskółki, skosy, murłatę i łączenia ze styropianem ze 100% skutecznością... 
> ale tak w przyrodzie nie jest.
> 
> Nie policzyłeś kosztu ułożenia wełny (zakładając, że każdy robi to sam).
> I na koniec- poczekaj 2 zimy i zaproś audytora z kamerą termowizyjną. Wtedy ocenisz, jak świetnie poszło Ci z dociepleniem wełną oraz jak zachowała (straciła) swoje właściwości. Opisz nam wynik tego badania i wtedy zmierzymy parametry, o których Panowie piszecie.
> ...



już nie raz odsyłałem kolesi zachwalających piankę pur do wątku gdzie komus po jakimś czasie pianka popękała na krokwiach, i nie wiem czy wiesz, ale pianka ma te same parametry co wełna jeśli chodzi o ciepłote, tylko że jest 4 razy droższa. ja mam poddasze ocieplone na poziomie  U=0.1(skosy)  i U=0.08(sufit). wydałem na to 4000zł (wełna) - żeby uzyskać te parametry pianką miałem oferty na około 15.000zł 


Izolacja kładzona w  kilku warstwach
pianka otwarokomórkowa jest paropszepuszczalna więc konwekcja też w nie zachodzi

poczytaj na temat tej twojej super pianki
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...3%B3rkowa-BASF

----------


## ojtam

> już nie raz odsyłałem kolesi zachwalających piankę pur do wątku gdzie komus po jakimś czasie pianka popękała na krokwiach, i nie wiem czy wiesz, ale pianka ma te same parametry co wełna jeśli chodzi o ciepłote, tylko że jest 4 razy droższa. ja mam poddasze ocieplone na poziomie  U=0.1(skosy)  i U=0.08(sufit). wydałem na to 4000zł (wełna) - żeby uzyskać te parametry pianką miałem oferty na około 15.000zł 
> 
> 
> Izolacja kładzona w  kilku warstwach
> pianka otwarokomórkowa jest paropszepuszczalna więc konwekcja też w nie zachodzi
> 
> poczytaj na temat tej twojej super pianki
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...3%B3rkowa-BASF


Kolego,
wątek już przerabialiśmy.
Dotyczy on pianki zamkniętokomorowej, która NIE NADAJE się do natrysku między krokwiami.
Lambdę zmierz profesjonalnie a nie gdybaj o niej licząc ją wg ilości ułożonej wełny.
Polecam także żeby kolega kiedyś zobaczył, jak to wygląda w praktyce.

Ahhhh, nie ważne, nie przekonam Cię, bo porównujesz rzeczy nieporównywalne i chyba tego po prostu nie chcesz zrozumieć.

pzdr

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Kolego,
> wątek już przerabialiśmy.
> Dotyczy on pianki zamkniętokomorowej, która NIE NADAJE się do natrysku między krokwiami.
> Lambdę zmierz profesjonalnie a nie gdybaj o niej licząc ją wg ilości ułożonej wełny.
> Polecam także żeby kolega kiedyś zobaczył, jak to wygląda w praktyce.
> 
> Ahhhh, nie ważne, nie przekonam Cię, bo porównujesz rzeczy nieporównywalne i chyba tego po prostu nie chcesz zrozumieć.
> 
> pzdr


Kolego,
równie dobrze możesz napisać że pianka otwartokom. się nie nadaje bo jak widać i jak wiadomo każde ocieplenie można wykonać dobrze albo źle i nie ważne czy to jest pianka, styropian, czy wełna. Nie wiem o co ci chodzi z tym profesjonalnym obliczeniem lambdy,  liczył mi  to wszystko "asolt" więc raczej jest to zrobione profesjonalnie, i gdybym taki sam rezultat chciał osiągnąć pianką to musiałbym natrysnąć średnio 35cm - 40cm.... Niech  ludzie nię  wierzą w brednie że pianka jest dwa  razy cieplejsza niech przeczytają kartę produktu, a tam czarno na białym napisane te same parmetry co w wełnie. Ciekawe dlaczego we wszystkich programach OZC gdy ręcznie podamy parametry pianki to liczy tak samo jak wełne?? 15cm pianki to U=0,25 czyli bardzo przeciętnie, a w tej cenie można mieć 50cm wełny.

----------


## Duży Boban

> Ciekawe dlaczego we wszystkich programach OZC gdy ręcznie podamy parametry pianki to liczy tak samo jak wełne?? 15cm pianki to U=0,25 czyli bardzo przeciętnie, a w tej cenie można mieć 50cm wełny.


Nie da się położyć wełny tak dokładnie jak natrysnąć pianę. Piana wypełnia każdą szczelinę. Nawet dobrze położona wełna jest mniej szczelna niż natryśnięta piana. Program komputerowy liczy tylko to, co mu programista zaplanował. Jakby zaplanował jakiś współczynnik staranności wykonania izolacji to musiałby być on bardziej korzystny dla piany czy wdmuchiwanej celulozy niż dla wełny. Co do cen PUR i wełny lub patrząc szerzej cen uzyskania przegrody o tym samym oporze cieplnym to jest oczywista dysproporcja i potężna przewaga wełny.

----------


## mrTracy

Mam pytanie dot. PPOŻ.
Jestem już dawno po pianowaniu.
Przez połać przechodzi komin - 3 kanały, jeden wewnetrzny spalinowy.
Komin dookoła został opianowany pianką otwartokomorową.
Komin to systemowy schiedel (rura ceramiczna + wełna + kształtka kermazytobetonowa + dodatkowo gazobeton 12cm + tynk).
Kominiarz przy odbiorze nawet nie zwrócił uwagi na pianę. Interesowały go tylko krokwie.
Skolei wczesniej inny kominiarz mi powiedział że przy schiedlu odległość od krowi wogóle nie ma znaczenia.
U mnie komin jest jeszcze dodatkowo obmurowany gazobetonem a od pewnej wysokości ponad dach cegłą klinkierową.

Czy w tym momencie ta piana ma jakieś znaczenie ?
Teroretycznie teraz jeszcze można by wyciąć pianę przy kominie i wsunąć wełne, ale czy to jest uzasadnione ?

----------


## wasiu809

Jest dobrze/bardzo dobrze. Nic nie ma prawa się tam stać. Zostaw jak jest. Pianie nic się nie stanie, izolacja od niej jest więcej niż lepsza.

----------


## maxtor74

> 1. Idealnym rozwiazaniem jest piana otwartokomorowa bezpośrednio pod dach i miedzy krokwie i na nią cienka warstwa 2-4 cm piany zamknietokomorowej. Dlaczego? dlatego, ze otwartokomorowa zapewni ciaglosc izolacji (co jest zdecydowanie wazniejsze niz gruba izolacja nieszczelnie ulozona np wełny). dodatkowo na to cienka wartwa pianki zamknietokomorowej, 2-4 cm. Oczywiscie pianki tyle zeby przykryla krokwie. Ciagla izolacja ("oddychajaca') nie bedzie powodowala zadnych zamokniec wiezby dachowej a zamknietokomorkowa nie dopusci do niej wilgosci bytowej. Ale oczywiscie nie kazdy wykonawca na to sie zgodzi, bo mu sie nie bedzie chcialo.


Biorąc na logikę, izolacja pianką ma więcej sensu niż wełną. Przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o walory izolacji termicznej i akustycznej oraz czas wykonania. Cena jest wadą. Ognioodporność jest pod znakiem zapytania i chyba nie da się tego rozstrzygnąć jednoznacznie. 
Zabieram się za budowę domu i jak na razie obstawiam za pianką. Ale jak to zwykle bywa, dobre pomysły szlag trafiają, gdy za wykonanie zabierze się kiepski fachowiec. Jak powinno być wykonana taka izolacja? Na jakie detale  zwracać uwagę?

Na stronie jakiegoś producenta znalazłem, że najpierw natryskuje się piankę zamkniętokomorową, a potem na to otwartokomorową. Kolega podaje tutaj zgoła odwrotną kolejność?

Jak rozumieć tekst, że "pianki dać tyle, żeby przykryła krokwie"? Sorry, może to idiotyczne pytanie, ale od której strony ma przykryć krokwie? Od strony dachówki, czy od strony pomieszczenia? Nie wiem, czy da się ułożyć dachówkę bezpośrednio na piance zamkniętokomorowej, ale takie podejście wyeliminowałoby możliwość dostania się wilgoci do krokwi z zewnątrz. Oczywiście wilgoć może dostać się także od środka, więc sprawna wentylacja mechaniczna jest koniecznością.

Czy ma ktoś jakiś obrazek albo linka, gdzie można zobaczyć kolejne warstwy dachu począwszy od dachówki skończywszy na farbie w pokoju na poddaszu?

Pozdrawiam
Maxtor74

----------


## Tomek W

> Biorąc na logikę, izolacja pianką ma więcej sensu niż wełną. Przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o walory izolacji termicznej i akustycznej oraz czas wykonania. Cena jest wadą. Ognioodporność jest pod znakiem zapytania i chyba nie da się tego rozstrzygnąć jednoznacznie.


Co do izolacyjności termicznej zależy od parametru lambda, a wtedy i tak te różnice niweluje się 2-3 cm dodatkowej izolacji. Słabsza lambda - grubsza izolacja.
Co do akustyki - możesz to w jakikolwiek sposób poprzec wynikami badań?
Natomiast co do ognioodporności, a dokładnie klasy rekacji na ogień to tutaj akurat jest wszystko jasne. Pianka posiada max klasę reakcji na ogień C. http://www.rockwool.pl/welna-mineral...akcja-na-ogien

----------


## PepeŚrubokręcik

I tu sie udzielę  :big grin:  . Po 1. Piane mam na poddaszu i 1 i 2 . 
Obojętnie czy otwarto czy zamknięto lepiej spełnia wymagania od wełny . 
Kwestia ceny usługi i wartości  izolacji jaką chcemy uzyskać to inna sprawa . 
Mam zamknięto komórkową miedzy krokwiami i nie pęka , nie odchodzi i wszystko gra. 
w 1 miejscu po 2 dniach był przykurcz ( powstała szczelina między krokwią a pianką ) . Ale firma przyjechała i dotrysneła. 
i raczej sądzę że wpływ mogła mieć na to wysoka temperatura ( gorący dzień  ) . bo reszta poddasza bez zastrzeżeń. A że nie zakryłem bo rupieciom to nie przeszkadza więc mam stały podgląd. Wynik mamy do wyboru 3 metody wełnę i 2 rodzaje piany. Wszystkie są w jakimś stopniu dobre. Jedna metoda tańsza ale chłodniej inna drożej ale cieplej. Irytujące tylko to wciskanie kosztem innych swojego produktu  :smile:  Owszem ja swoje wyroby też chwale ale są granice.

----------


## maxtor74

> Co do izolacyjności termicznej zależy od parametru lambda, a wtedy i tak te różnice niweluje się 2-3 cm dodatkowej izolacji. Słabsza lambda - grubsza izolacja.


To tylko w idealnym przypadku. Izolowanie dachu jest dalekie od sytuacji idealnej. Mnie osobiście przeraża partactwo przy wykonaniu izolacji, a tutaj robienie izolacji wełną chyba przoduje.



> Co do akustyki - możesz to w jakikolwiek sposób poprzec wynikami badań?


Chyba nie powinienem reklamować konkretnego produktu, ale żeby odpowiedzieć na pytanie muszę to zrobić. Zwróciłem się do producenta pianki Sealection500. Nie musiałem ich nawet prosić, od razu dostałem wyniki badań przeprowadzone przez Uniwersytet w Melbourne. Wynik jest następujący. 10cm tej pianki posiada izolacyjność od 19db przy 100Hz do 52db przy 2.5kHz. Innymi słowy, dźwięki o 100Hz po przejściu przez piankę są 100 razy słabsze, a dźwięki 2.5kHz po przejściu przez piankę są aż 100tys razy słabsze.



> Natomiast co do ognioodporności, a dokładnie klasy rekacji na ogień to tutaj akurat jest wszystko jasne. Pianka posiada max klasę reakcji na ogień C. http://www.rockwool.pl/welna-mineral...akcja-na-ogien


Też nie tak szybko. Czy benzyna jest materiałem łatwopalnym? Ale jakoś bak w samochodzie nie wybucha, nawet w trakcie pożaru samochodu. Jak samochód się pali, to zazwyczaj co innego... guma, plastiki, tapicerka.
Zgoda, sama pianka spełnia co najwyżej klasę C. Ale odpowiednio zastosowana, jest znacznie bezpieczniejsza. Wspomniana pianka Sealection500 spełnia normy: klasa E jeśli niczym niezabezpieczona, klasa B jeśli opakowana zwykłą płytą G-K., dokładniej klasa B,s1,d0. Zwracam uwagę zwłaszcza na to ostanie "d0" co oznacza, że się nie topi i w trakcie pożaru nie kapie z sufitu płonącymi kroplami (hmm... czy przypadkiem wełny nie trzeba zakrywać folią, która topi się i kapie w trakcie pożaru?)
Dodatkowo widzę jeszcze jeden aspekt. W trakcie pożaru gorące powietrze musi znaleźć jakieś ujście. Potem tym torem idzie płomień. Zazwyczaj są to okna, ale jeśli okna będą zamknięte, to gorące powietrze będzie przeciskać się między wełną a krokwiami. Innymi słowy płomień natychmiast dostanie się do konstrukcji dachu. Izolacja pianką natryskową paradoksalnie zabezpieczy krokwie.

----------


## maxtor74

Właściwie to zapomniałem dodać, że zdecydowałem się na połączenie nakrokwiowej płyty PIR z natryskową pianką PUR (otwartokomorowa) między krokwie. Jeszcze zastanawiam się nad ogniotrwałymi płytami GK od wewnątrz. 
Dach będzie drogi jak diabli, ale już nie mogę się doczekać realizacji.  :smile:

----------


## Tomek W

> Chyba nie powinienem reklamować konkretnego produktu, ale żeby odpowiedzieć na pytanie muszę to zrobić. Zwróciłem się do producenta pianki Sealection500. Nie musiałem ich nawet prosić, od razu dostałem wyniki badań przeprowadzone przez Uniwersytet w Melbourne. Wynik jest następujący. 10cm tej pianki posiada izolacyjność od 19db przy 100Hz do 52db przy 2.5kHz. Innymi słowy, dźwięki o 100Hz po przejściu przez piankę są 100 razy słabsze, a dźwięki 2.5kHz po przejściu przez piankę są aż 100tys razy słabsze.


Te wartości pochłaniania dźwięku przez piankę przekładają się na izolacyjność akustyczną ocieplonej nią ściany z płyt gipsowo-kartonowych (tego”opakowania”  :wink:  wg badań Rw 40 (-2, -9) dB, czyli ostatecznie po uwzględnieniu poprawek – na poziomie 34dB. Ta sama ścianka, ocieplona wełną ma 48 (-3, -9) dB, czyli po poprawkach – 43 dB. To oznacza, że ścianka z wełną (5cm) spełnia wymagania akustyczne dla podwyższonego standardu w domach jednorodzinnych, wielu miejsc w obiektach służby zdrowia, administracji; a ściana z pianką w żadnych z tych miejsc nie może być zastosowana, bo  nie spełnia wymagań akustycznych, czyli można ją budować tylko tam, gdzie nie ma wymagań akustycznych.




> Też nie tak szybko. Czy benzyna jest materiałem łatwopalnym? Ale jakoś bak w samochodzie nie wybucha, nawet w trakcie pożaru samochodu. Jak samochód się pali, to zazwyczaj co innego... guma, plastiki, tapicerka.


Jak się już pali, to wszystko, co jest palne, i wszystko to dodaje ognie, czyli zwiększa pożar, a większy pożar, to większe ryzyko  i większe szkody.



> Zgoda, sama pianka spełnia co najwyżej klasę C.


Ale jak widać nie ta. Ta jest tylko E, tzn, że jest odporna na  płomień zapalniczki, ale każdy większy może ją zapalić. Opakowanie jest ważne, ale czasem zawodzi. Wtedy zawartość zachowa się jak wyżej.



> Ale odpowiednio zastosowana, jest znacznie bezpieczniejsza. Wspomniana pianka Sealection500 spełnia normy: klasa E jeśli niczym niezabezpieczona, klasa B jeśli opakowana zwykłą płytą G-K., dokładniej klasa B,s1,d0. Zwracam uwagę zwłaszcza na to ostanie "d0" co oznacza, że się nie topi i w trakcie pożaru nie kapie z sufitu płonącymi kroplami (hmm... czy przypadkiem wełny nie trzeba zakrywać folią, która topi się i kapie w trakcie pożaru?)
> Dodatkowo widzę jeszcze jeden aspekt. W trakcie pożaru gorące powietrze musi znaleźć jakieś ujście. Potem tym torem idzie płomień. Zazwyczaj są to okna, ale jeśli okna będą zamknięte, to gorące powietrze będzie przeciskać się między wełną a krokwiami. Innymi słowy płomień natychmiast dostanie się do konstrukcji dachu. Izolacja pianką natryskową paradoksalnie zabezpieczy krokwie.


Ta pianka, klasy E – nie jest żadnym zabezpieczeniem drewna, bo jest podobnie, jak ono, palna.

----------


## Moher

Witam wszystkich.
Mam mega problem z pianą zamknieto komorkowa. W pazdzierniku ub roku dalem sie namowic na zaaplikowanie piany PUR zamknieto komorkowej miedzy krokwie i bezposrednio na nie. Problemy pojawily sie w niedlugim czasie pio zaaplikowaniu i trwa to niestety do dzis. Piana odchodzi od krokwi a na poddaszu jest nie do wytrzymania gorąco. Cala zime grzalem w domu ale jak sie okazalo nieprawidlowe wykonanie aplikacji dalo o sobie znac w postaci mokrej podbitki. Ten przypadek sklonil mnie do wykonania pomiaru kamera termowizyjna. Ku mojemu zaskoczeniu okazalo sie ze musialem zweryfikowac czy pianka PUR zostala natrysnieta bezposrednio na scianke kolankowa. Zeby dostac sie w te miejsca musialem zniszczyc czesc podbitki zewnetrznej (podbitka wykonana z płyty cementowe FARMACELL). W momencie odkrycia wyszlo szydlo z worka. Wykonawca wykonal nieprawidlowo natrysk pianki i na scianie kolankowej mialem braki nawet do 1 metra w glab domu. Ale nie to jest w moim przypadku najgorsze choc po odkrywce podbitki wykonawca uzupelnil braki. Cala zime udalo sie jakos przetrwac ale ostatnio kiedy pojawily sie wysokie temperatury na zewnatrz, uwage moja przykuly szczeliny powstale w skutek odejscia piany od krokwi. na poddaszu mam juz zrobione regipsy wiec wszystko jest prawdopodobnie do zerwania bo z tego co widze ta piana sie po prostu kurczy. Nie wiem co robic jestem zalamany. Wykonawca jest skory do poprawienia ubytkow ale boje sie ze osiagniecie zalozonych celow jest nierealne przy obecnym stanie rzeczy i ze bedzie trzeba odkrywac wszystko i robic to od nowa. Wykonawca jednak nie ma zamiaru placic za zniszczenia powstale podczas naprawy tych mostkow termicznych. Prosze o porade bo nie wiem jak sie ma do tego zabrac i co zrobic moze to wszystko jeszcze uzupelnic mikrofibra bez koniecznosci rozmontowywania sufitow? Boje sie tylko jednego co jesli proces obkurczania sie tej piany sie nie zatrzyma. Problem polega w wiekszosci przypadkow na braku odpowiedniej ilosci materialu na krokwiach tam gdzie jest duzo piany problem nie wystepuje.Acha ijeszcze jedno Panka pur szla bezposrednio na deskowany dach i krokwie wiec powinno byc sztywno a nie jest.

----------


## aran

> Właściwie to zapomniałem dodać, że zdecydowałem się na połączenie nakrokwiowej płyty PIR z natryskową pianką PUR (otwartokomorowa) między krokwie. Jeszcze zastanawiam się nad ogniotrwałymi płytami GK od wewnątrz. 
> Dach będzie drogi jak diabli, ale już nie mogę się doczekać realizacji.


Również zamierzam tak zrobić, tyle że w budynku remontowanym. Głowny powód to zaoszędzenie kilku(nastu) cm i co za tym idzie wyższe poddasze. Orientowałeś się może jaka grubość poszczególnych warstw będzie odpowiednia, tzn ile PIRa a ile PURa?  :smile:

----------


## maxtor74

> Orientowałeś się może jaka grubość poszczególnych warstw będzie odpowiednia, tzn ile PIRa a ile PURa?


Natryskiem PUR robię ile się da między krokwiami (18cm). Jeśli da się jej mniej, to i tak więcej miejsca w pokoju na poddaszu nie będzie, a pianka PUR jest znacznie tańsza od płyty PIR.
Płyty PIR daję tylko 8cm. Ale i tak łącznie z pianką PUR uzyskam izolację, której styropianowy odpowiednik miałby około 30cm. Na dom pasywny to za mało, ale na dom energooszczędny w sam raz.

Zastanawiam się nad montażem płyt GK. Stelaż, do którego będzie mocowana płyta GK, musi być przymocowany do krokwi dość "elastycznie", żeby wszelka praca konstrukcji dachu nie przekładała się natychmiast na pęknięcia między płytami GK. Jeśli zrobię taki "elastyczny" stelaż, to boję się, że powstanie mi wolna przestrzeń między GK a pianką PUR. Ta wolna przestrzeń chyba popsuje akustykę pomieszczeń na poddaszu. Tę przestrzeń trzeba będzie wypełnić dodatkowo... hmm... chyba wełną...  :Confused:  Myślałeś coś o tym?

----------


## aran

Ja u siebie mam niższe krokwie - tylko 12cm. Ze względu na mały kąt nachylenia dachu to jest max co mogę dać żeby uzyskac jak najwięcej miejsca na poddaszu. Do tego dojdzie jeszcze przecież stelaż. 

A co do montażu o którym wspominałeś, to chyba lepiej go zrobić przed natryskiem piany - oczywiście sam stelaż  :smile: . Uniknie się wtedy wolnych przestrzeni. Ale może ktoś lepiej zorientowany w temacie się wypowie na ten temat?

Jedno pytanie - co masz na myśli mówiąc o "elastycznym" stelażu?

----------


## malinka2

Witam .
Mam podobny problem co kolega "aran" w remontowanym domu,tzn.krokwie na wys.10-11cm oraz mały kąt nachylenia dachu więc cienkie a dobre ocieplenie jest bezcenne. Z tego tez powodu chyba zdecyduję się na piankę  FoamLok500(czy ktoś ma to położone,żeby pomóc w decyzji?)Problem nr 2 to:Ocieplenie zewnętrzne domu dochodzi tylko do podścibitki,dalej jest pusta przestrzeń ściany kolankowej nie ocieplona.W momencie ocieplania  dachu kanały nadmuchu,rurki z kablami elektrycznymi ,wodno-kanaliz.chciałabym przeprowadzić dołem wzdłuż ścianki kolankowej oraz zakryć to kartongipsem na stelażu drewnianym.Moje pytanie dotyczy co z tą pustą przestrzenią jak ją ocieplić,czy może do stelażu dokręcić płyty z wełny mineralnej i potem płyty gk ?Czy taki sposób skutecznie ociepli moje poddasze?Czy może wdmuchnąć celulozę czy jak to się nazywa?

----------


## Stanisław_pomorze

Mi ostatnio dwóch chłopaków w jeden dzień ociepliło 300m2 powierzchni. Wełną bym się bawił i bawił. No i ceny o których powyżej było pisane... no teraz to już nie jest to mega koszt. Zrobili mi za 3zł za m2 na centymetr. Myślę że to nie są mega pieniądze, więc nawet się nie targowałem. [moderowano]

----------

